# Women's Hair Loss > Women's Hair Loss: Start Your Own Topic >  can anyone help?

## meyloose

i'm at my wits' end right now.  i haven't found one situation similar to mine, and trust me, i've googled and googled.  i have an appointment with a dermatologist in june, so i'm hoping i'll get some sort of answers there.  backstory:  i am 34, and ALWAYS had a ridiculous amount of hair.  when i moved to NY 5 years ago and had to switch stylists, my new stylist was perplexed as to how many layers of hair i had.  she said she never took so long in her career to place foils on someone and blow dry someone's hair.  that was me up until about 6 months ago, and as much as I complained my whole life about having too much hair, I would give anything to rewind 6 months ago and just stay there.  


again, i have't seen any pictures or posts related to my situation, so that makes me more stressed.  if anyone is out there and could be of help, i will gladly post the pictures.

----------


## mattj

What's actually going on?  Has your hair thinned drastically over the past six months?

----------


## meyloose

it's really hard to explain when i'm typing it; i still have a crazy amount of hair which i'm beyond thankful for, but the front has gone through some crazy, crazy changes these past 6 months, and i think pictures are really the only way to explain it because i'm at a loss.  am i able to send them through a message, or do i have to post them publicly?

----------


## mattj

I'm happy to receive them through a message, if you have the ability to send one. It might be the case that you need more posts to be able to PM people. You could always post them publicly. You're in a sympathetic group here so don't worry about doing that.

----------


## meyloose

http://imgur.com/a/HpRKK 

that's my regular hair up until 6 months ago.  6 months ago i completely lost my hairline, like completely. and now it's growing back.  NOT NORMAL.

----------


## meyloose



----------


## meyloose



----------


## meyloose



----------


## mattj

Do you have any photos of what it looks like now? Obviously there is nothing wrong with your hair in that photo. But if it's growing back now then perhaps your problem is on its way to being solved.

----------


## meyloose

the 3 pictures you see here are what it looks like now, but it looks as if I shaved the front of my head and it's just growing back.  this is what my head looked like in February... my entire hairline is missing... there are veins popping out where the hair used to be.  This picture creeps me out so much, but here goes.

----------


## meyloose

so as you can see in the link of multiple pictures my hair was just fine.  but in the past few months my frontal hair is just disappearing, and it's so effing bizarre, and embarrassing.  33 years of hair that people would kill for... their words, not mine... and then, this massive frontal hair loss?  so again, this picture above this post was taken in February... the one above that is from today.

----------


## Simar

please do not get panic. there must be some solution.

----------


## meyloose

that's what i'm hoping for.  i just wish someone, anyone, has been in this predicament so i can better understand what the f is going on.  i'm going to my first dermatologist appointment on june 12th, so fingers crossed.

----------


## meyloose

anyone?

----------


## Simar

My good wishes are with you. You will definitely get wonderful results and will surely overcome this problm.
God Bless you dear. just hope for the best.

----------


## Simar

there are several products to stop hair lose and these products are also helpful in regrowth of your hair again. Why don't you try those products ?

----------


## meyloose

i finally went to the dermatologist today, and all he gave me was ketoconazole shampoo, and mometasone (ps - i could only hear biggie saying 'mo mediSON) furoate drops.  does anyone have experience with these 2 products?  i don't want to try them until i get some feedback, as he was just the standard LI doctor that really wasn't listening to me.  any feedback would be so appreciated.

----------


## meyloose

and thank you for the kind words.  :Smile:

----------


## meyloose

> My good wishes are with you. You will definitely get wonderful results and will surely overcome this problm.
> God Bless you dear. just hope for the best.


 i meant to send that thanks to you but didn't quote it as i'm terrible with these message boards.  so thank you!

----------


## Simar

Hiii  meyloose 

No need to say thanks. I did nothing for you. i just wish your hair will be normal in some days

Am sooo sorryy but i had never heard about these two products So can't suggest you anything about it.

----------

